# Deep web 'used by tens of thousands of paedophiles'



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 19, 2014)

> Police targeted a man who had tried to send obscene images via his email account
> Continue reading the main story
> Related Stories
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27885502

The real term is deep web not dark net, stupid media spin on things


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 19, 2014)

LOL according to some forums members, if we give them mangas of child porn they will be totally be reformed.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 19, 2014)

"Mr.Virgin"? Really? 
Seriously though, that's just horrible.

Oh Hai again Banana. Nice to see you taking pot shots at people you don't like. As usual I guess.


----------



## smoker San (Jun 19, 2014)

Damn, 500 views  per second? I knew the deep web was a pedo hub but wow.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2014)

This reminded me of that Oprah thing ...


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 19, 2014)

Like people didn't know that deep web is used by pedophiles .


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jun 19, 2014)

> My own collection is 12 gigabytes



 ...wow...


----------



## Mathias124 (Jun 19, 2014)

Old news for toroxus i guess


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 19, 2014)

The BBC are almost telling us how to access child porn.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2014)

> Deep web 'used by tens of thousands of paedophiles'



No shit?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

Never heard of Deep Web.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 19, 2014)

how have you never heard of the deep web?


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2014)

So now that we know this............. now what?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> how have you never heard of the deep web?



Dunno


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2014)

just reading this article makes me nauseous


----------



## JoJo (Jun 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> how have you never heard of the deep web?



I thought everyone has heard of 4chan.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

4Chan is Deep Web?


----------



## JoJo (Jun 19, 2014)

No it's not...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2014)

klad said:


> The real term is deep web not dark net, stupid media spin on things


I prefer the term 'Undernet', myself.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 19, 2014)

Why cant we just round up every single p*d*p**** and execute them?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Why cant we just round up every single p*d*p**** and execute them?



You can never truly get rid of them.


----------



## Takahashi (Jun 19, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Why cant we just round up every single p*d*p**** and execute them?



Because it would be a horrible thing to do.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Why cant we just round up every single p*d*p**** and execute them?



The same reason I just can't go and put a bullet in your face it's.........bad


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 19, 2014)

How can you look at a kid and think that you want to fuck it


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 19, 2014)

So obviously, we need to get ride of the Deep Web / Dark Net / Underweb() / Whafuck because it couldn't possibly be used for anything else, right?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 19, 2014)

@iron man

Deep web is essentially just an unregulated normal web, you can buy stuff like drugs on there (silkroad), supposedly you can order hitmen but never heard of a case for it and as the article says all kinda of porn.

The only reason it's like that is because it's much harder to track people across it, mostly only at least semi-competent people use it and because it's much harder to navigate, you can have sites that only get visited by certain people that the police will never know  about.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 19, 2014)

no shit of course pedos use the deep web how else do you expect them to get it


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe we can execute people with Pyromania too.  Or, more preferably, not...


----------



## Suit (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm curious as to what circumstances led to that guy to cough up all that info that could get him three lifetimes in prison, not to mention that he straight up admitted to still being a p*d*p****.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> @iron man
> 
> Deep web is essentially just an unregulated normal web, you can buy stuff like drugs on there (silkroad), supposedly you can order hitmen but never heard of a case for it and as the article says all kinda of porn.
> 
> The only reason it's like that is because it's much harder to track people across it, mostly only at least semi-competent people use it and because it's much harder to navigate, you can have sites that only get visited by certain people that the police will never know  about.



I don't know how this slipped by me.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 19, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> How can you look at a kid and think that you want to fuck it



Same way you see a woman walking down the street with half her ass hanging out her skirt and her titties popping out of her turtle neck, then think you want to fuck it

You look at your dick engorged beneath your trousers


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 19, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...So says the guy who litterally brought the topic up completely unprovoked and for no other reason than to take a pot shot at those of us who disagree with you on it...
> 
> To be perfectly honest, you can believe in whatever the hell you want. The problem is that you (admitedly Fiona and Flow are a bazillion, majillion times worse) strutt about the forums and drop jabs about it as if your beliefs were objectively "right" and everyone who disagrees are wrong by default, regardless of rationale and logic.
> 
> ...



The only person you're right about is Fiona. I've had disagreements with Flow and we worked it out just fine, Gino doesn't give a darn. But Fiona is the pride incarnate, that also means stupid incarnate


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 19, 2014)

damn those paedophiles


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Only in a thread about pedophiles can things descend into just silly flaming.

Oh wait, no, that happens in every thread.



> "It's a guide for paedophiles and a support system for paedophiles to get more extreme."
> Dark net disgust



Shhh, it's okay as long as they don't actually do anything, right?  Isn't that the defense all the cool pedos are going with now?


----------



## Savior (Jun 20, 2014)

It's scary to imagine what is on there. The type of sick stuff..


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 20, 2014)

Savior said:


> It's scary to imagine what is on there. The type of sick stuff..



Well I got curious about that sometime ago and this is what is on a tiny fraction of it:
Its beyond comprehension its just fucking insanity inducing

Dont ever go in.I saw a mere glimpse of the inner chaos and depravity of the human race.Never again.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 20, 2014)

MSM!!


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 20, 2014)

> "The 'deep web' is still, just an open reflection of the real world thanks to its anonymous conduct, so this problem needs to be tackled in the real world.
> 
> "The 'deep web' is nothing more than a peep hole into this unfortunate reality."


This sums up my views of this


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2014)

Perverts use the internet, more at 11.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

> 10,000's of pedophiles?"


I know it's just a sensationalist title with no verifiability due to the nature of Tor, but considering pedophilia is the 2nd smallest group in the NPHE complex, that would mean that the amount of Hebephiles is very large, and by porportion, Ebhebephilia would be enormous, which I guess makes sense considering popular media.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 20, 2014)

any peado's on here can confirm this?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 20, 2014)

acting shocked about the deep web is the acting shocked about 4 chan of this generation I guess.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 20, 2014)

Deep web, lol. 
So if the site is not indexed by google and you access it over network proxies that makes a whole different type of web? 
Also TOR being totally a US military project? It was a paper presented in USENIX and got funded by US naval research lab and later got it's own open source team.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jun 20, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> any peado's on here can confirm this?



Toroxus but he is keeping it Down low since people have begun calling him out on it


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2014)

Mathias124 said:


> Toroxus but he is keeping it Down low since people have begun calling him out on it



yea but I heard he is passing out shota magazines if you're into that kind of stuff I guess. You know... to help deter you from being a pedo.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> yea but I heard he is passing out shota magazines if you're into that kind of stuff I guess. You know... to help deter you from being a pedo.



Dude ad hominem ^^ or Straw man or whatever new concept he has Googled


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 20, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> any peado's on here can confirm this?



Mael? Is it true?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2014)

klad said:


> Mael? Is it true?



That's fucked up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2014)

The deep web also has contract killers and terrorists and hate groups and hackers on it. I know that saying pedophiles is the way to get people to pay attention, but it's not like that place is all child porn--though a lot of it is child porn--there's other crazy shit in there too. 

And there's good shit like people seeking asylum and hiding from crazy governments like Syria and Iran.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 20, 2014)

hey toroxus leave NF and go join this deep web and do pedo stuff with other pedos


----------



## Esdese (Jun 20, 2014)

this is old news


----------



## wibisana (Jun 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I prefer the term 'Undernet', myself.



undernet? is it megaman exe?


----------



## baconbits (Jun 20, 2014)

For a second I wanted to visit this just to see what was on it.  But the more I think about it the more I realize that's a bad idea...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 20, 2014)

baconbits said:


> For a second I wanted to visit this just to see what was on it.  But the more I think about it the more I realize that's a bad idea...



Do it in the name of the lord that way you won't go to jail.


----------



## Savior (Jun 20, 2014)

baconbits said:


> For a second I wanted to visit this just to see what was on it.  But the more I think about it the more I realize that's a bad idea...



What's the legality of going on there?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

Has Toro confirmed that this is true yet? 

Or is he still pretending that he is not a p*d*p****, even though the entire Cafe knows at this point.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The deep web also has contract killers and terrorists and hate groups and hackers on it. I know that saying pedophiles is the way to get people to pay attention, but it's not like that place is all child porn--though a lot of it is child porn--there's other crazy shit in there too.
> 
> And there's good shit like people seeking asylum and hiding from crazy governments like Syria and Iran.



Yeah, I know a few hackers that "advertise" on the deep web. Basically guns for hire to do ddos attacks. Mostly gamers ddos'ing other gamers from what I saw. Which is pretty sad when you think of about it.

What's also sad is that whenever there is a topic involving children in some way, half the my screen is full of ignored posts.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> *Yeah, I know a few hackers that "advertise" on the deep web.* Basically guns for hire to do ddos attacks. Mostly gamers ddos'ing other gamers from what I saw. Which is pretty sad when you think of about it.
> 
> What's also sad is that whenever there is a topic involving children in some way, half the my screen is full of ignored posts.



Oh so you ARE familiar with the deep web then


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow. You are *not* helping yourself here, dude.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow. You are *not* helping yourself here, dude.



He literally just admitted to using the deep web in a thread talking about how pedophiles regularly use the deep web. 

My sides hurt


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Has Toro confirmed that this is true yet?
> 
> Or is he still pretending that he is not a p*d*p****, even though the entire Cafe knows at this point.



I don't know what you're getting your panties in a bunch over - everyone knows that it _totally_ doesn't count if you just touch yourself to little boys on television.

Though this does remind me I totally missed the opportunity to drop a line like, "Pedophiles don't only use the deep net - some also use NF." Man, that would've been great...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

Mega is going to flip when he gets 'back'.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

> Implying Mega would be even slightly surprised.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, he knows how we are. 

He'll just hit us, and love us a bit less than before.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

So Toro drops the facade and shows his pedo side again and suddenly Seto's like



And then Fiona's like



But Toroxus will defend it like



But pretty much everyone will be like


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> *Spoiler*: _Epic Post_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/Thread 

I can't breathe


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Meanwhile, Fiona is still...


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

It's so accurate that it hurts.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow. You are *not* helping yourself here, dude.



You must have never played League of Legends. The hacking is intense and very very ridiculous. Hackers on the enemy team, hackers on your team, hackers in the bushes, hackers in the trees. Most of them bleeding from the dark depths of the internet. Seriously, you'll just be playing a fun game and then someone is like, "should I ddos them?" and then it's so.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> You must have never played League of Legends. The hacking is intense and very very ridiculous. Hackers on the enemy team, hackers on your team, hackers in the bushes, hackers in the trees. Most of them bleeding from the dark depths of the internet. Seriously, you'll just be playing a fun game and then someone is like, "should I ddos them?" and then it's so.


----------



## Gino (Jun 20, 2014)

This thread........

Toroxus.......


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking fuck fuck.


----------



## Justice (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

after i read about the human dolls thing from deep web, pedo news dont impress me


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish this was in the Blender so we could just blade this thread for posterity and all that.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> after i read about the human dolls thing from deep web, pedo news dont impress me



Like? Dead people skilled and turned into dolls? 

Please tell me my imagination is worse than it is.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

Not going to lie For, and the Deep Web are cool as fuck mechanically. 

A convoluted network of connections which are nearly untraceable, and can't even be viewed normally.

Sounds like some cool science fiction stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Not going to lie For, and the Deep Web are cool as fuck mechanically.
> 
> A convoluted network of connections which are nearly untraceable, and can't even be viewed normally.
> 
> Sounds like some cool science fiction stuff.



Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Like? Dead people skilled and turned into dolls?
> 
> Please tell me my imagination is worse than it is.


basically this, but worse 

because people are kept alive


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> Why am I not surprised.



What are you on about now?

I said mechanically, it is impressive that people were cleaver enough to build such a network o complicated process.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 20, 2014)

some of these posts


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

I read that Silk Road was taken down, couldn't the government track down the other sites origins, and seize them?

From what I read that place is completely sick, and twisted.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> basically this, but worse
> 
> because people are kept alive





**


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> **


be afraid

from what i read they remove the tongue, the arms and the legs, they do something about the eyes too


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

Just read about the human dolls in depth, I feel extremely woosy.


----------



## Vermin (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> be afraid
> 
> from what i read they remove the tongue, the arms and the legs, they do something about the eyes too


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

What Jeanne said compares nothing like the full details...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

Wish I never entered this thread.


----------



## Gino (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> basically this, but worse
> 
> because people are kept alive





I'm deeply disturbed.............that this didn't faze me.

Faith in humanity must be that low.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Wish I never entered this thread.


i know the feel


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> What are you on about now?
> 
> I said mechanically, it is impressive that people were cleaver enough to build such a network o complicated process.



The Blender.




Jeαnne said:


> i know the feel



You're starting to give Toroxus ideas of what to do with the boys.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 20, 2014)

I remember that human doll post, was pretty fucking graphic and great shock material.

Edit: I found the post.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> The Blender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geez what have i done


----------



## Juda (Jun 20, 2014)

I never really new about deep web or what its purpose was. I tried googling it to see if I can find the website and couldnt find it. But I stopped searching for it after reading Shinyrus & Jeαnne  comment. I'd like to hold onto this little innocence of mine.


----------



## Gain (Jun 20, 2014)

post 125


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't even think that's possible for 1 person to do. Anesthetic is a difficult balancing act which in modern hospitals, has a full-time person in the surgery room doing nothing but that. That much amputation in that little time will put someone into shock, especially without blood transfusions. And destroying the vocal folds? That's difficult and very dangerous even with a full surgical team and is very invasive.

I'm calling hoax on this one.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 20, 2014)

Being away in the Gaming department for a long time, i've only ever known little of Toroxus and have generally only heard things
Mostly negative, i fear

Just witnessing them now



Dude what the fuck


----------



## Gino (Jun 20, 2014)

Look who's still alive?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> I don't even think that's possible for 1 person to do. Anesthetic is a difficult balancing act which in modern hospitals, has a full-time person in the surgery room doing nothing but that. That much amputation in that little time will put someone into shock, especially without blood transfusions. And destroying the vocal folds? That's difficult and very dangerous even with a full surgical team and is very invasive.
> 
> I'm calling hoax on this one.



Most likely a hoax, even if it was just one person, I'd imagine it would be much more expensive. Still its good shock material for people who don't know any better.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> I don't even think that's possible for 1 person to do. Anesthetic is a difficult balancing act which in modern hospitals, has a full-time person in the surgery room doing nothing but that. That much amputation in that little time will put someone into shock, especially without blood transfusions. And destroying the vocal folds? That's difficult and very dangerous even with a full surgical team and is very invasive.
> 
> I'm calling hoax on this one.



Definitely not real, but for someone's imagination to be that fucked up.


----------



## Justice (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck this deep web shit man.

Just....... my fucking lord!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> I don't even think that's possible for 1 person to do. Anesthetic is a difficult balancing act which in modern hospitals, has a full-time person in the surgery room doing nothing but that. That much amputation in that little time will put someone into shock, especially without blood transfusions. And destroying the vocal folds? That's difficult and very dangerous even with a full surgical team and is very invasive.
> 
> I'm calling hoax on this one.


Yeah, way too many things there scream "FAKE!".


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

well i dont know if its fake, many people called hoax on it in the other site i read it, but honestly... i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 20, 2014)

"Pedoplanet"


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> well i dont know if its fake, many people called hoax on it in the other site i read it, but honestly... i wouldnt be surprised


Of course it's possible, but the post itself was way too sensational.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Most likely a hoax, even if it was just one person, I'd imagine it would be much more expensive. Still its good shock material for people who don't know any better.





Iron Man said:


> Definitely not real, but for someone's imagination to be that fucked up.





Raidoton said:


> Yeah, way too many things there scream "FAKE!".



Yeah, it's certainly either someone's fantasy or trolling. As for the "experiment" thing, it could be the same situation. And I'm going to assume it is just because I can't fathom such an atrocity.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Of course it's possible, but the post itself was way too sensational.


this kind of thing makes me think of that human centipede movie 

damn but this one is even more sick


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 20, 2014)

The creator has 12GB of child porn?

Disgusting. Sick fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

>MFW Toroxus is speaking from experience of experimenting on little boys


----------



## Vermin (Jun 20, 2014)

deep web is fucked up

hitmen for hire, dugs, military grade weapons 

btw, unless you know how to correctly use tor and proxy servers, you have a good change of getting hacked or having a nice chat with the authorities


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

>MFW zyken pretending to know what it's like


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

the problem is not the deep web, its humanity


----------



## Ashi (Jun 20, 2014)

Deep Web has lots of things there

But this is uhg…

And what the friggity frack is up with that doll thing?


----------



## Gino (Jun 20, 2014)

lol TOR........


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

also, dont forget that, if something goes wrong one day and the surface gets limited even more(world war, some insane dictatorship or something), we might be very glad that the deep web exists


----------



## Vermin (Jun 20, 2014)

the only things in there that interest me are the government theories and the aliens

won't be getting much sleep tonight however


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

zyken said:


> btw, unless you know how to correctly use tor and proxy servers, you have a good change of getting hacked or having a nice chat with the authorities



I have a Tor node and your chances of being hacked are much less than connecting normally. Although I've never used the deep web portion of Tor, but I'd imagine it's even harder to get hacked through the deep web due to it's security. Hence why people use it right? Having a Tor node might get you a call from the FBI, but because of it's security, there is nothing for them to gain from confiscating your computer, so they don't bother.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

sometimes i feel like trying to learn all steps to get there, just in case

we never know when things will get ugly


----------



## Ashi (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> I have a Tor node and your chances of being hacked are much less than connecting normally. Although I've never used the deep web portion of Tor, but I'd imagine it's even harder to get hacked through the deep web due to it's security. Hence why people use it right? Having a Tor node might get you a call from the FBI, but because of it's security, there is nothing for them to gain from confiscating your computer, so they don't bother.



Y U NO ALL DIS?!?


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Y U NO ALL DIS?!?



I understand how Tor works and want to support anonymity. So I have a node. However, I also didn't want to get raided by the FBI for traffic routed through me. But the FBI just gives you a call, "So yeah, about your traffic... Oh, Tor node? Have a good day."


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Y U NO ALL DIS?!?



For the free child porn. We've been through this. Please do try to keep up.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> want to support anonymity.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

Lots of people want anonymity, they NEED it whether to troll forums or speak out against their government. Or just to spite the NSA. I don't use all my bandwidth, so why not?


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

>Support anonymity by supporting pedophilia and other depraved acts of human society


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

wikileaks came from the deep web, no?


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> wikileaks came from the deep web, no?



I know wikileaks uses Tor to transmit data from sources of the leaks.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 20, 2014)

Toro-kun why do you are you doing this??

Please, Reconsider!


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Toro-kun why do you are you doing this??
> 
> Please, Reconsider!



And what am I reconsidering?


----------



## LesExit (Jun 20, 2014)

wtf happened in this thread... ( ・_・)?


----------



## Ashi (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> And what am I reconsidering?



Your alleged prefrence in Children!

 We has to save you, Or i'll be forced to call Christopher Hansen


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

LesExit said:


> wtf happened in this thread... ( ・_・)?



People defending pedophilia because it supports internet anonymity.




TensaXZangetsu said:


> Your alleged prefrence in Children!
> 
> We has to save you, Or i'll be forced to call Christopher Hansen



I'm pretty sure once you start objectifying an eleven year-old boy in a television show, there's no coming back from that.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Your *alleged* prefrence in Children!
> 
> We has to save you, Or i'll be forced to call Christopher Hansen



Don't forget that I'm also *allegedly* 30, rape children, enter school locker rooms, heterosexual, never took a biology class, and am driven by personal motive. Everyday I learned something new about myself until I started setting users to ignore.

Of course, it could just be that people use the anonymity of the internet to try to belittle others to feel better about their hollow worthless selffish life. 

If you're going to call Chris Hansen, ask him to bring over pizza. And invite over James Randi while you're at it.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> People defending pedophilia because it supports internet anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree those two guys kissing in his sig aren't helping his case on defending pedofilia cause of lolanomynity


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 20, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Yeah I agree those two guys kissing in his sig aren't helping his case on defending pedofilia cause of lolanomynity



Lol krory says the darnest things. 

Anyways, how does my signature have anything to do with pedophilia, let alone when did I ever make the "case on defending pedophilia?" 

Anyways, this thread is not a place for this discussion, not that there is a discussion to even be had. You either buy into school yard gossip tripe, or you don't.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Yeah I agree those two guys kissing in his sig aren't helping his case on defending pedofilia cause of lolanomynity



I'm talking more about the fact when he and his friend were talking about how "sexy" Carl is in the first season of The Walking Dead. And how the showrunners are "teasing" them by showing his back and "belly" in so many episodes later on when he's twelve.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm talking more about the fact when he and his friend were talking about how "sexy" Carl is in the first season of The Walking Dead. And how the showrunners are "teasing" them by showing his back and "belly" in so many episodes later on when he's twelve.


 what?

*searches for this Carl boy


....he is cute :33. Maybe too young to be sexy XD?


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

LesExit said:


> what?
> 
> *searches for this Carl boy
> 
> ...



I would hope most people don't find 11-12 year old boys "sexy." Or desire so strongly to see them shirtless.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 20, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Don't forget that I'm also *allegedly* 30, rape children, enter school locker rooms, heterosexual, never took a biology class, and am driven by personal motive. Everyday I learned something new about myself until I started setting users to ignore.
> 
> Of course, it could just be that people use the anonymity of the internet to try to belittle others to feel better about their hollow worthless selffish life.
> 
> If you're going to call Chris Hansen, ask him to bring over pizza. And invite over James Randi while you're at it.



I was joking,


But aside from th whole sexy fiasco Krory-san brought up are you into lil boys?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> I would hope most people don't find 11-12 year old boys "sexy." Or desire so strongly to see them shirtless.


[YOUTUBE]t-Zq3Ehy7wA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Justice (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> [YOUTUBE]t-Zq3Ehy7wA[/YOUTUBE]



Oh hell naw.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 20, 2014)

This thread went dark places, but considering the topic I guess that makes sense.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> [YOUTUBE]t-Zq3Ehy7wA[/YOUTUBE]


but it's different. He's _13_
He's passed the threshold into teenage hood


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 20, 2014)

is all I feel after ready the article and 8 pages of this thread.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> [YOUTUBE]t-Zq3Ehy7wA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2014)

LesExit said:


> but it's different. He's _13_
> He's passed the threshold into teenage hood


yeah


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 20, 2014)

On the doll thing, some little econ student fooling around the deepweb once asked me about the medical validity of it, presumably to spoil my lunch.  It's disgusting and revolting and yeah, probably fake.  Like Toxisus said, those are serious surgeries, a lot of them, back to back, and this guy would have to be channeling his inner Black Jack to pull them off in his villa solo.  Not to mention surgery patients require nursing and care and proper nutrition, and he's not even giving them IV's, but feeding them, what, over the counter pedialite?  

Moreover, surgeons can generally perform surgeries, true, but most of them specialize for the delicate operations.  This guy is all over the place.  It might be possible with a full staff and a properly funded and specialized medical team hellbent on marching into the depths of medical depravity, but it's likely just a creepy piece of fiction.  So everyone can go back to their world where that isn't a thing anymore and salvage what's left of their lunches.



krory said:


> People defending pedophilia because it supports internet anonymity.



Or are you supporting oppressive regimes under the guise of eradicating pedophilia?

Oh ho ho, the tables have turned, and the plot has thickened.  How now brown cow?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> I would hope most people don't find 11-12 year old boys "sexy." Or desire so strongly to see them shirtless.



What about 11-12 year old girls? Are they allowed?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 21, 2014)

klad said:


> What about 11-12 year old girls? Are they allowed?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2014)

"something spoopy is on a site that isn't indexed on search engines, it must be true, the deep web is so scary!! D:"


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 21, 2014)

Dont bother browsing the deep web on your home computer network because it allows hardcore hacking psychopaths to find you and kill you.

You need to  be behind at least 7 proxies to prevent being hacked by JUST BROWSING.

If you have never been on 4chan's /b/ before you migth as stop before you destroyed your mind because there is some really disturbing stuff like decapitation involving children who were kidnapped videos.I never went to b and now Im scarred for life from that disturbing video and now paranoid when it comes to watching children.Cover you webcam and make sure its unplugged because these hackers are FBI level they can see you through the webcam.Heck they can see your monitor.

Some really horrific stuff like
guides on how to rape/kill/kidnap humans successfully with psychological methods of tricking authorities even.How to eat prepare people for food.How to kidnap dogs to rape.How to pose as a female babysitter to molest children.Just disheartening.

Some of the Assasins are actually real and any trace of your personal info will get you a visit from a sadistic psychopath.

These people are beyond sick its just horrific how they go into detail how they plan months ahead into kidnapping random people to torture in vacant warehouses for their pleasure

Dont go I swear to god dont go.


----------



## teddy (Jun 21, 2014)

This thread made me lose my smile


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Dont bother browsing the deep web on your home computer network because it allows hardcore hacking psychopaths to find you and kill you.
> 
> You need to  be behind at least 7 proxies to prevent being hacked by JUST BROWSING.
> 
> ...



How do you know all this stuff?


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

>MFW you can find half this shit on NF


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2014)

You're not gonna get super boned by simply browsing /b/ dood.

It's the equivalent of browsing NF, just more neckbeards.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 21, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW you can find half this shit on NF


FBI coming for us


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> [YOUTUBE]t-Zq3Ehy7wA[/YOUTUBE]



He actually makes a cute girl.


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Dont bother browsing the deep web on your home computer network because it allows hardcore hacking psychopaths to find you and kill you.
> 
> You need to  be behind at least 7 proxies to prevent being hacked by JUST BROWSING.
> 
> ...




You just sound like a pussy......


----------



## Vermin (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> I have a Tor node and your chances of being hacked are much less than connecting normally. Although I've never used the deep web portion of Tor, but I'd imagine it's even harder to get hacked through the deep web due to it's security. Hence why people use it right? Having a Tor node might get you a call from the FBI, but because of it's security, there is nothing for them to gain from confiscating your computer, so they don't bother.


it's not the fbi you should be worried about though its actually other people

and i mean people that make anonymous look like pussies 

the "deeper" you go the harder it is, when you get deep enough you'll get to the section where the mega viruses are made

no amount of proxies and thors and tiers will help you

it's like a dog fight but in terms of tje internet

anyway

if someone wishes to browse i suggest going to hidden wiki; thats basically the map for navigating throughout the first stages of the dark internet

but don't just start clicking links and shit, easiest way to get your computer and your life fucked


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> FBI coming for us



Why do you think so much shit like the crap with Toroxus just magically goes away?  To keep the site out of trouble with the fuzz.

>MFW zyken still pretending to be hard


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Why do you think so much shit like the crap with Toroxus just magically goes away?  To keep the site out of trouble with the fuzz.
> 
> >MFW zyken still pretending to be hard


 

talk about the deep web surely brings the tough specialists out


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

I hated this emote until now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

When I scroll down fair enough, Jeanne's sig looks like someone hugging massive testicles.

I approve.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

Mega is gonna be so pissed


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 21, 2014)

This is news?  Anyone who knows anything about the deepweb already knew it's used by alot of unscrupulous people.


----------



## Juda (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Dont bother browsing the deep web on your home computer network because it allows hardcore hacking psychopaths to find you and kill you.
> 
> You need to  be behind at least 7 proxies to prevent being hacked by JUST BROWSING.
> 
> ...



All the more reason why I didn't even consider looking for it . I'm glad they're people like you who can warn people like me through there experience. Thats pretty horrifying man, I'm sorry you experienced whatever you saw, thanks . 

Ive heard bad things about 4chan which is why I never visited it either. It's a good thing I heeded.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

jesus christ

the 4 chan bogeyman strikes again


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

> daily around 25 million users per day



didn't know this

kinda surprising actually

where the fuck does all that traffic go, the site moves way too slow for that to be legit.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 21, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> didn't know this
> 
> kinda surprising actually
> 
> where the fuck does all that traffic go, the site moves way too slow for that to be legit.



Its divided up among over 60 boards, /b/, /v/ ,and /a/ gets most of the traffic, with boards like /co/, /vg/ and /sp/ not far behind.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 21, 2014)

> *
> There are people that believe /b/ allows childporn and organizes hacking  and raids of websites.* In truth its just a sub board that has no  (relatively) no rules and consists mostly of porn dumps, random  discussion of popular topics and general internet babble accompanied by  "epic maymays".


That was the realm of a different board.

A board I don't think exists on the chans anymore.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 21, 2014)

Mintaka said:


> That was the realm of a different board.
> 
> A board I don't think exists on the chans anymore.



I've been using the website for close to 7 years, and to my knowledge CP and doxing/raids were never allowed.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't think we should discuss this to much since it may be against the rules.

Long story short a raiding board did exist ((Not on 4chan)) at one point that hopped the chans due to it being constantly shut down, I don't know if it still does nor am inclined to find out.  I only bring this up to clarify that while 4chan and /b/ may be relatively safe there is always somewhere that might not be as much.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 21, 2014)

I've never heard of it, people try to organize raiding attempts on the boards, but never is it the same group and they are always shut down by the mods.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jun 21, 2014)

I knew This wasnt news for toroxus haha


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 21, 2014)

4chan is nothing compared to the ungodly horrors on the deep web.Watch your kids at all times  because there are forums that discuss how to kidnap them.I cried when I read this because a girl in my neighborhood was abducted months  ago.One of the members  of that site described their most recent victim in detail that could only be  the girl.I raged when that sicko was boasting how sweet her agonizing screams were as he mutilated her.There was nothing i could do since he was anonymous.

Look pedophiles I know you like children and its not your fault because it wasnt a choice .Your mind is defective and I dont care I wish you  all died fucking creeps.

We cant cure you but the stupid liberals cant see it.You are an anomaly that must be eradicated for the sake of our children.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> 4chan is nothing compared to the ungodly horrors on the deep web.Watch your kids at all times  because there are forums that discuss how to kidnap them.I cried when I read this because a girl in my neighborhood was abducted months  ago.One of the members  of that site described their most recent victim in detail that could only be  the girl.I raged when that sicko was boasting how sweet her agonizing screams were as he mutilated her.There was nothing i could do since he was anonymous.
> .



Holy fuck.......

Couldn't you try to contact him and make a "rape date" and then bust him or something?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 21, 2014)

This is probably the correct interpretation of the deep web, although should do something better than a proxy, there are a lot of ways if you know Networking:



Deep web is 96% of the internet, what we use daily for our browsing needs is only 4% which is the surface web.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

LesExit said:


> what?
> 
> *searches for this Carl boy
> 
> ...



Yes, he is. Don't you think that, in time, he will become sexy?  



TensaXZangetsu said:


> But aside from th whole sexy fiasco Krory-san brought up are you into lil boys?



No.



The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Or are you supporting oppressive regimes under the guise of eradicating pedophilia?
> 
> Oh ho ho, the tables have turned, and the plot has thickened.  How now brown cow?



Congratulations, you won. 



zyken said:


> it's not the fbi you should be worried about though its actually other people
> 
> and i mean people that make anonymous look like pussies
> 
> ...



I thought the whole reason to go to the deep web was because it was extra-difficult to track you? From the information we know, we know that a properly executed Tor network is impossible to track. But, if you're retarded and have Java running and such and get a virus that bypasses the network, then you're very easy to track.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 21, 2014)

Tor isn't really a anonymous gateway card. The exit node of the last hop of the Tor router decrypts your data and views your internet traffic in plain text. If you use Secure Shell along with Tor, then you may be fine because that will encrypt the text after the last hop but using Tor alone is dangerous, just because of that exit node at the end.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Tor isn't really a anonymous gateway card. The exit node of the last hop of the Tor router decrypts your data and views your internet traffic in plain text. If you use Secure Shell along with Tor, then you may be fine because that will encrypt the text after the last hop but using Tor alone is dangerous, just because of that exit node at the end.



From the exit node to the internet, data is decrypted, but as long as you don't anything identifying, it's 100% anonymous. Alternatively, you can be identifying, but without a similar breach prior to the entry node, you're still untraceable. So if someone has a virus that relays information across the internet, it doesn't matter how that information came to the virus to begin with. Likewise, if you browse, say, google with javascript disabled and forced SSL and have a secure uninfected computer, then neither the entry node, exit node nor any interception along the way can read that data, and the entry node can't know where it's going, and the exit node can't know where it's coming from.

So with that in mind, you can go around the majority of the internet completely anonymously on Tor. Newegg, Amazon, etc. Of course, your history on those sites remains in their storage, so if you connect to your account from the internet, the IP is logged, which is the first IP they'll call even if the most recent 1000 IPs are from all around the world.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah that's why I mentioned using SSH but there is no such thing as being 100% anonymous. Mostly everything is susceptible to MITM attacks if the connection between the end node and the destination isn't safe, and most cryptographic techniques already have weaknesses, but not everyone knows about SSH, SSL, Diffie Hellman etc and they just use Tor as a standalone product to browse the internet. Most use Tor thinking they will be anonymous forever but when they use other browsers instead of the Tor browser or enable Java etc...their IPs get leaked.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Yeah that's why I mentioned using SSH but there is no such thing as being 100% anonymous. Mostly everything is susceptible to MITM attacks if the connection between the end node and the destination isn't safe, and most cryptographic techniques already have weaknesses, but not everyone knows about SSH, SSL, Diffie Hellman etc and they just use Tor as a standalone product to browse the internet. Most use Tor thinking they will be anonymous forever but when they use other browsers instead of the Tor browser or enable Java etc...their IPs get leaked.



Exactly. I think Tor even has their own firefox-based browser that disables java and tries to force SSL if possible.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 21, 2014)

According to wikipedia, The hidden wiki has links that have lots info on making bombs and pictures of child abuse


Scaaary stuff there


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 21, 2014)

The Internet has been a scary place for a long time...deep web isn't something new really, it's been there for over a decade. Just that some of the information like Wikileaks is starting to leak out of the deep web and that makes people aware of Deep web more.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> The Internet has been a scary place for a long time...deep web isn't something new really, it's been there for over a decade. Just that some of the information like Wikileaks is starting to leak out of the deep web and that makes people aware of Deep web more.



Is wikileaks any bad?


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> According to wikipedia, The hidden wiki has links that have lots info on making bombs
> 
> Scaaary stuff there



Any one who has taken a high school chemistry class should know how to make rapidly oxidizing and/or rapid solid>gas reactions... Hell, you can probably wikipedia that stuff.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 21, 2014)

Deep web

i don't know what that is but judging from the reactions of the thread it sounds like a bad dark place


----------



## Ashi (Jun 21, 2014)

Lina Inverse said:


> Deep web
> 
> i don't know what that is but judging from the reactions of the thread it sounds like a bad dark place




It's basically the part of the internet that isn't indexed by search engines like Google and Bing


Has lots of strange ish


----------



## Vermin (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Yes, he is. Don't you think that, in time, he will become sexy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but you'd be surprised how many people are computer illiterate 



TensaXZangetsu said:


> According to wikipedia, The hidden wiki has links that have lots info on making bombs and pictures of child abuse
> 
> 
> Scaaary stuff there



you can make a bomb using a pressure cooker, not that difficult 



Lina Inverse said:


> Deep web
> 
> i don't know what that is but judging from the reactions of the thread it sounds like a bad dark place


the deep web is basically all the encrypted information that bypasses typical search engines or  tracking

technically speaking the "regular web" only makes up about 10-12% of the internet and the rest is the deep web

deep web isn't just a bunch of sites hidden from goggle, it also includes private encoded information such as

your user control panel in naruto forums, temporary emails, codes for making video games, viruses, special government databases, million/billion dollar deals transactions ect


----------



## iJutsu (Jun 21, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Definitely not real, but for someone's imagination to be that fucked up.



Seems to be commonplace in guro material.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2014)

Just give them lolita rape shotacon, that fixes everything


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Don't forget that I'm also *allegedly* 30, rape children, enter school locker rooms, heterosexual, never took a biology class, and am driven by personal motive. Everyday I learned something new about myself until I started setting users to ignore.
> 
> Of course, it could just be that people use the anonymity of the internet to try to belittle others to feel better about their hollow worthless selffish life.



Are you being sarcastic right now or are you serious? Why would you make this post..


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> Are you being sarcastic right now or are you serious? Why would you make this post..



Because someone asked me about the validity of allegations made against me, so I made sure that they didn't forget the other allegations made against me by the same party. That way, they'd all be together at once in the mind of the person I was talking to, so I can talk about all of them together, since they are all equally alleged and by the same party (and/or extremely related parties).


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Because someone asked me about the validity of allegations made against me, so I made sure that they didn't forget the other allegations made against me by the same party. That way, they'd all be together at once in the mind of the person I was talking to, so I can talk about all of them together, since they are all equally alleged and by the same party (and/or extremely related parties).



In every p*d*p**** thread, you seem to be on the defense of pedophiles though. In another thread, you argued that pedophiles should be allowed to have sex dolls made for them. All of your arguments seem like you try to just mask up your attempts by letting pedophilia be promoted and enocouraged.

In your vms, you constantly had conversations with another user that talked about how "sexy" a child actor was. Ant other person would of discouraged the behavior due to it being wrong, and offensive. I didn't mean to get personal in this post, I just wanted to bring this up towards you.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2014)

Link that vm convo


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jun 21, 2014)

OH my god. Someone call the cops on Toroxus. I dont trust him on this website.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

At one point, you said  "parents should be more concerned about their children being struck by lightning than being molested" 

Either you're trying to promote pedophilia and you don't realize it, or you're completely oblivious to how dangerous it really is.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> In every p*d*p**** thread, you seem to be on the defense of pedophiles though.



Strawman



> In another thread, you argued that pedophiles should be allowed to have sex dolls made for them.



Either bullshit or a strawman



> All of your arguments seem like you try to just mask up your attempts by letting pedophilia be promoted and enocouraged.



Strawman



> In your vms, you constantly had conversations with another user that talked about how "sexy" a child actor was.



Strawman



> Ant other person would of discouraged the behavior due to it being wrong, and offensive.



What?



> I didn't mean to get personal in this post, I just wanted to bring this up towards you.



Why thanks, you haven't said this stuff in the last bazillion times I've commented on any topic. I'm happy you brought it to my attention. Now let me return the favor and bring your attention to what I always say in response:
*YOU'RE OFF-TOPIC.*

Edit: I assume this is directed at me, but it could be directed at anyone Flow doesn't like.



Flow said:


> At one point, you said  "parents should be more concerned about their children being struck by lightning than being molested"



Off topic, but here we go:
Well duh, that's an easily determined probability. Children are more likely to be struck by lightning than molested. Thus, parents should assess risks in terms of their probability of affecting them. Likewise, a parent should be more concerned about their child being killed in a car accident than worry about sharks at the beach.



> Either you're trying to promote pedophilia and you don't realize it, or you're completely oblivious to how dangerous it really is.



Or you're strawmanning me.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Why thanks, you haven't said this stuff in the last bazillion times I've commented on any topic. I'm happy you brought it to my attention. Now let me return the favor and bring your attention to what I always say in response:
> *YOU'RE OFF-TOPIC.*



You made a post completely going into details about why you're sick and tired of people having opinions about you, and I made a blunt post to state why people feel the way that they do. It's not a "witch-hunt" people have read your previous arguments in other threads and have read your vms as well.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:
			
		

> Off topic, but here we go:
> Well duh, that's an easily determined probability. Children are more likely to be struck by lightning than molested. .





> Child sexual abuse has been reported up to 80,000 times a year, but the number of unreported instances is far greater, because the children are afraid to tell anyone what has happened, and the legal procedure for validating an episode is difficult. The problem should be identified, the abuse stopped, and the child should receive professional help. The long-term emotional and psychological damage of sexual abuse can be devastating to the child.://cachouston.org/child-sexual-abuse-facts/









> An estimated 24,000 people are killed by lightning strikes around the world each year and about 240,000 are injured.[




I used Wikipedia for you:




More victims complain about child abuse as they get older, so it's too hard to say what's true and what's not in regards to your statistics.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> You made a post completely going into details about why you're sick and tired of people having opinions about you, and I made a blunt post to state why people feel the way that they do.



Off-topic.



> It's not a "witch-hunt" people have read your previous arguments in other threads and have read your vms as well.



Off-topic.



Flow said:


> Off-topic



Bring it to a relevant thread.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Mate, if I cared about what other people's opinions of me are, I would have killed myself for being gay a long time ago. Unlike some people, I don't look for validation in random unaccomplished people on the internet.



This is a strawman, and has nothing to do with the topic, so why bring it up? Didn't you just say you wanted to stay on topic? So when we aren't talking about things you want to talk about you want to stay clear from it, but we are suppose to talk about your emotions? 




> I know I have such a fan following. But you see, I can't help but laugh when I write "Y" and the same people constantly see "X." Flow, of all the things I've been told that I've said in VMs and PMs and Posts relating to my person, if I believed any of them, I would have to be insane. I can't be 20 and 30 at the same time. I can't think people are going to be attractive in the future when they magically become a lesser age than they already are. I can't be heterosexual and homosexual. I can't have a boyfriend and not at the same time. I can't be in college and in middle school at the same time. I can't molest my siblings when they are decades older than me, and/or don't have any. The list goes on.



Again, strawman. But since you want to talk about it, who has said all these things about you? If you want to bring it up in your defense, I'm curious to know what you're even talking about. 



> Flow, I couldn't care less what crazy schoolyard bullshit is made up. It's just funny as these self-contradicting "rumors/gossip" about me come out, more convoluted as time goes on. I'm waiting for the maybe-not inevitable moment when the people who make this stuff up turn around and think about what they claim about me and say, "You know what, that means no sense." Or in general, usually such passive-aggressiveness is indicative of a problem that manifests itself in real person-to-person interactions.



For someone that doesn't care, you sure absorbed a lot of energy into this post while making your vms private. Can we go back to the topic at hand?"


We can talk about the other stuff in private messages if you don't want this stuff being talked about in this thread.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2014)

Lol flow stfu man. My god what is this thread even about again?


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

It's about deep web. Some people don't even understand the basics of it though.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

You're off topic, and considering I gave you the definition of a strawman a few minutes ago, I suggest you actually know what a strawman is, before you try to invoke a statement as being one.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 21, 2014)

Toxorus stop raping kids and turn yourself in to be a human experiment or just go to prison.Go to the hospital and get castrated so you cant rape kids anymore.

You are definately a pedo because it sounds like you browse the deep web alot.Only pedos are constantly on the deep web  because thats where their fap material is.Only a pedo will defend a pedo thats the truth.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Toxorus stop raping kids and turn yourself in to be a human experiment or just go to prison.Go to the hospital and get castrated so you cant rape kids anymore.
> 
> You are definately a pedo because it sounds like you browse the deep web alot.Only pedos are constantly on the deep web  because thats where their fap material is.Only a pedo will defend a pedo thats the truth.



Remember what I said Flow when you quoted me like a second before I editted? I find these statements to become infinitely convoluted and am amused by them.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu, there's no reason to result to flamming.

Toroxus, in essence what was your opinion of deep web? I read your earlier post and was confused about what you actually meant.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> Shinryu, there's no reason to result to flamming.
> 
> Toroxus, in essence what was your opinion of deep web? I read your earlier post and was confused about what you actually meant.



As in, do I think the deep-web is good or bad thing?

Tor, in my opinion, is a very good thing, it's overwhelmingly beneficial due to its unrestricted propagation of information, especially in regions of surveillance and/or tyranny. This is why I run a Tor node.

As for the Deep Web, a part of the Tor network. I'm rather on the fence about it. While Tor can propagate information, it can't host it without the Deep Web. Information there, obviously, can't be hosted on the open web. Obviously that causes the hosting of unanimously-accepted bad information, like rape, child, gore, etc. pornography and related information. However, it also causes the hosting of mixed-opinion information, such as wikileaks.

Due to the technical nature of the Deep Web and Tor, I don't think (I'm not an expert on this) it's possible for the Tor network to exist without the Deep Web, and 99% of the Deep Web can't exist without Tor. To that end, because Tor is so important in the sending of legitimate data, I think the Deep Web is just going to be an insufferable-yet-inescapable side-effect of it. That's the good and bad of anonymity. 

I try to support only the legitimate data transfer of Tor by having my node only operate with port 80 (HTTP). But an unrestricted port can transmit all types of data, and many of those exist for legitimate and illegitimate reasons. I might be mistaken, but from my understanding, having a Tor node and using the same IP to use Tor reduces security. But that doesn't matter to me. I have no reason to use Tor; whatever is important from wikileaks filters to me through other means. But I know there are many people who do need and use Tor, and to those legitimate causes, I donate some of my bandwidth.


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't think Toroxus is an p*d*p**** dead serious.


This section is pretty sad.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Gino said:


> I don't think Toroxus is an p*d*p**** dead serious



Don't need to tell me. But there's nothing you or I or anyone could say to convince them otherwise. So, I don't bother.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Don't need to tell me. But there's nothing you or I or anyone could say to convince them otherwise. So, I don't bother.



I apologize its just we humans have natural tribal mentally and ostracize those outside of the tangent of whats considered normal without a second thought.Ever wonder why people hang in cliques in high school because its a more modern form of our tribal mentality.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> I apologize its just we humans have natural tribal mentally and ostracize those outside of the tangent of whats considered normal without a second thought.Ever wonder why people hang in cliques in high school because its a more modern form of our tribal mentality.



That's true, but doesn't apply here I think, it's because there's a pedophilia witchhunt. Red scare, gay scare, pedo scare: same logic; different target.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus, you said a young ass boy was sexy. :/ You're a pedo.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Normality said:


> Toroxus, you said a *14yr old* boy was *going* sexy *in the future* :/



Fixed.

**


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> That's true, but doesn't apply here I think, it's because there's a pedophilia witchhunt. Red scare, gay scare, pedo scare: same logic; different target.



You need to understand how rage inducing pedophilia actually is.No parent can even understand why a human would rape their children then probably cut them up and leave the state.Pedophilia irrational hatred is based on maternal and paternal instincts in other words ITS NATURAL.There is nothing wrong with despising and hating pedophiles because their intentions are morally messed up to the point no sane human would look at them normally.


If you really are a pedo though Toxorus I can only wish the worst for your kind including you.....


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> You need to understand how rage inducing pedophilia actually is.No parent can even understand why a human would rape their children then probably cut them up and leave the state.Pedophilia irrational hatred is based on maternal and paternal instincts in other words ITS NATURAL.There is nothing wrong with despising and hating pedophiles because their intentions are morally messed up to the point no sane human would look at them normally.



Couldn't the same be said about rape in general? Forget parents in specific, no person can even understand why a human would rape and/or kill another human.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

TIL is that Toro is not only a p*d*p**** but a computer savvy p*d*p****. 

Which actually explains alot.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 21, 2014)

I think Toroxus just has good knowledge about what the Internet is and the methods people can use to reach anonymity, that doesn't make him a pedo or anything. Deep web has been there for years though...it's not something new, it may sound new because not everyone who is computer savvy. 

For example I study a Forensic Computing course which includes Networking and Cryptography, security, coding etc so I am bound to know the inner workings of the net (though that's not what my job will be about but you learn it as you go along).


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Perhaps it explains... _too much_?


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I think Toroxus just has good knowledge about what the Internet is and the methods people can use to reach anonymity, that doesn't make him a pedo or anything.



Oh if only you knew his history and he still kept his VMs open and frequently took his "pedophilia is okay" stance here in the Cafe.

He's trying to hide it a lot more these days.  Perhaps he finally finds shame in objectifying little boys?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I think Toroxus just has good knowledge about what the Internet is and the methods people can use to reach anonymity, that doesn't make him a pedo or anything.



No you don't seem to understand. 

It has been proven that Toro has a vested interest in young boys in manga and also on more than one occasion has objectified underage boys in real life. It has been seen in his VMs. 

That not to mention his obvious defense of child pornography in Manga.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 21, 2014)

krory said:


> Oh if only you knew his history and he still kept his VMs open and frequently took his "pedophilia is okay" stance here in the Cafe.
> 
> He's trying to hide it a lot more these days.  Perhaps he finally finds shame in objectifying little boys?



Yeah I don't know the member personally or his posting history since I've been here for only a week, only thing I know that he knows some good things about secure connections and what the Internet really is from the limited convo I had with him in this thread. 

A lot of people went against him but then again some started to apologize to him in a few of the earlier pages when he started to become more clearer. Don't know lol



Fiona said:


> No you don't seem to understand.
> 
> It has been proven that Toro has a vested interest in young boys in manga and also on more than one occasion has objectified underage boys in real life. It has been seen in his VMs.
> 
> That not to mention his obvious defense of child pornography in Manga.



Ah okay...well there seems to be more people against him than for so there probably is some truth to it then. As I said, I'm a total noob here lol so I don't have any rights to judge anyone, only from what I see anyway.


----------



## Justice (Jun 21, 2014)

Someone please tell me that this Toroxus character is a troll.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

Justice said:


> Someone please tell me that this Toroxus character is a troll.



I honest to god wish I could. 

But he is unfortunately very serious


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I think Toroxus just has good knowledge about what the Internet is and the methods people can use to reach anonymity, that doesn't make him a pedo or anything. Deep web has been there for years though...it's not something new, it may sound new because not everyone who is computer savvy.
> 
> For example I study a Forensic Computing course which includes Networking and Cryptography, security, coding etc so I am bound to know the inner workings of the net (though that's not what my job will be about but you learn it as you go along).



You probably know more about the technical details of it than I do. I only understand the networking based entirely on my knowledge of TCP/IP. Beyond that, I don't know any more technically, just conceptually.

Krory has been a resident of my ignore list for a very long time. If you don't subscribe to Krory's tales of twists and turns, he'll probably start making them up about you. Which is fine, because he comes up with the funniest things.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Actually raping developed humans is understandable.Its what happens when your sexual impulses override your thinking.Pedo rape is incomprehensible because us normal people cant understand what you find sexy in children creep.
> 
> Only psychopaths kill for fun.People murder for a number of reason like:
> Self Defense
> ...



Last time I heard about the psychology of rape, it was about pleasure from control, not pleasure from sex.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Did someone just say rape is understandable?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

Mega is going to come back and see his inbox. 

He will sweep across this section with wrath that has not been seen since the dark days. 

The only people left behind will be Seto and Zaru.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> Did someone just say rape is understandable?



No I mean its easy to understand why people rape people(too horny to control themselves) but Im not saying I support rape.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> No I mean its easy to understand why people rape people(too horny to control themselves) but Im not saying I support rape.



I can't understand. Rapists have power control issues, and that's something I can't fathom. Same reason why I can't fathom someone wanting to kill someone. Can't divide by zero.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jun 21, 2014)

The word _undestand _can be used both for perceiving the cause of something and be sympathetic towards it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

>MFW the only person on this site to _not_ get permed for linking to porn in VMs is the admitted-and-confirmed p*d*p****


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

You have to wonder about people who cry pedophilia on everything.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> I can't understand. Rapists have power control issues, and that's something I can't fathom. Same reason why I can't fathom someone wanting to kill someone. Can't divide by zero.



Oh they are more twisted in the head than I thought if they get off on psychological control.I thought they just couldnt control their horniness.I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> You have to wonder about people who cry pedophilia on everything.



What do you mean? Is it being done in this thread currently?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 21, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> You have to wonder about people who cry pedophilia on everything.



Not everything. 

Just things that actually qualify as pedophilia


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> What do you mean? Is it being done in this thread currently?



You know, the people who will twist anything into being pedophilia.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Not everything.
> 
> Just things that actually qualify as pedophilia



I like you, so I won't go further.


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> You know, the people who will twist anything into being pedophilia.



That didn't answer my question. The OP has nothing to do with what you're talking about, and you just randomly said this. Were you directing it towards people in this thread, or was the OP directly related to your response?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> That didn't answer my question. The OP has nothing to do with what you're talking about, and you just randomly said this. Were you directing it towards people in this thread, or was the OP directly related to your response?



I was directing it at a certain someone who replaces substance with image macros.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 21, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> You are definately a pedo because it sounds like you browse the deep web alot.Only pedos are constantly on the deep web  because thats where their fap material is.Only a pedo will defend a pedo thats the truth.


Logical Fallacy


Normality said:


> Toroxus, you said a young ass boy was sexy. :/ You're a pedo.



Why are you more concerned about him than Mael? 

And this thread is jokes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

>MFW wanting to do nasty things with a little boy's foreskin and sexualizing an eleven year-old boy no longer classify as pedophilia

Well, certainly dodged a bullet there.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

>> MFW when out of context quotes makes a lame attempt at appealing to emotion, and crowd.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

>MFW finding a little boy sexy and wanting to wrap his foreskin around a strawberry needs context


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Exactly what I mean.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd say I'd be surprised at Erio defending pedophilia but considering Bioness did it, too, not really.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Strawman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this isn't strawmanning

at worst it's poisoning the well


----------



## EJ (Jun 21, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Exactly what I mean.



I'm pretty sure here no one knows what you're trying to say. Are you going to keep being a vague or just say what you mean?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

krory said:


> I'd say I'd be surprised at Erio defending pedophilia but considering Bioness did it, too, not really.



I can't tell if you truly are an idiot, or a mid level troll.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> I'm pretty sure here no one knows what you're trying to say. Are you going to keep being a vague or just say what you mean?



His out of context quotes, which aren't even quotes because he's not even bothering to make them seem like quotes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Erio, you need to make Toroxus your senpai so you can embrace your inclinations instead of taking out your anger on other people.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

I just noticed this gem of a rep from  on my rep page:
"FUCK YOU SICK PEDO PIECE OF SHIT!"
For a post I made in this thread about the deep web.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Did I say Mid level troll? That's being way too generous.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> this isn't strawmanning
> 
> at worst it's poisoning the well





> The straw man fallacy occurs in the following pattern of argument:
> 
> Person 1 asserts proposition X.
> Person 2 argues against a false but superficially similar proposition Y, as if that were an argument against Person 1's position.



This is exactly what happened. Ad hominems and Poisoning the Well are extremely similar to each other, and false appeal to motive.

Edit: Oh, Poisoning the Well is a type of ad hominem.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

but he's not arguing against it.

he's just saying you did x in the past

which is poisoning the well


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

Speaking of Ad Hominem ever notice Krory always resorts to attack people's character instead of their arguments?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

korkys just want to have fun


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 21, 2014)

What an empty existence it must be to get your fun from pissing people off on the internet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

>Did stuff
>Staff has documented evidence of stuff being done
>Discussion of ban for doing said stuff took place
>Closed off VMs so people can stop seeing stuff being done
>"I totally didn't do that stuff."

Makes sense.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

wait why aren't you cork anymore? 

all this off topic posting is fun


----------



## Gino (Jun 21, 2014)

Appropriate image for the thread.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 21, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> but he's not arguing against it.
> 
> he's just saying you did x in the past
> 
> which is poisoning the well



While a PtW and ad hominems were used against me, at the moment of my quotes, if I said they were strawmans, it's because they were. Unless I got caught up in the moment and just put the wrong fallacy down. It was the person addressing a claim, which I did not make, as if I had made it.



Iron Man said:


> Speaking of Ad Hominem ever notice Krory always resorts to attack people's character instead of their arguments?



The passive aggressiveness coupled with ad hominems made me put him on ignore years ago.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> wait why aren't you cork anymore?
> 
> all this off topic posting is fun





Because Blue modfucked my name to this and people got so mad that he had to change it back to krory instead.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Gino said:


> Appropriate image for the thread.



If it were a boy there would not be a more appropriate image in the world.

Except for all the ones Toroxus finds in the "deep net."


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

well that sucks


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

It does.  It was my favorite modfuck I ever got, even better than the time I had the scrolling post info and avatar. Were you here for that?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

yeah I remember that

got real confusing at times


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

I think you mean it got real _awesome_ at times.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 21, 2014)

I had to learn to identify you by your sig I think


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Now you know what people felt like about me when name changes were infinite.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 21, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Mega is going to come back and see his inbox.
> 
> He will sweep across this section with wrath that has not been seen since the dark days.
> 
> The only people left behind will be Seto and Zaru.



And me. I've let you all troll in my place. Good luck with that.

Krory has good taste in avatars which rustles my jimmies.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Well this one wasn't mine, was made for me.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jun 22, 2014)

krory said:


> >MFW finding a little boy sexy and wanting to wrap his foreskin around a strawberry needs context



The Hell man? Who the hell is MFW? I honestly cannot comprehend this at all.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 22, 2014)

>mfw le meme face guy does not understand basic internet acronyms


----------



## Fiona (Jun 22, 2014)

My sides hurt


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Jun 22, 2014)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> The Hell man? Who the hell is MFW? I honestly cannot comprehend this at all.



MFW.. My face when..

And Krory is speaking of a dude on the forums that made that exact statement. Krory is an odd fucker, but not quite that odd.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 22, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> While a PtW and ad hominems were used against me, at the moment of my quotes, if I said they were strawmans, it's because they were. Unless I got caught up in the moment and just put the wrong fallacy down. It was the person addressing a claim, which I did not make, as if I had made it.
> 
> 
> 
> The passive aggressiveness coupled with ad hominems made me put him on ignore years ago.



You're sick               .


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 22, 2014)

Fiona said:


> My sides hurt



Are you on your period? That's just cramps then. You'll be ok.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Why is it that in threads like this Toroxus always defends pedos?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 22, 2014)

Why is it everyone are like drones, and attack one person for having a different opinion, one where he didn't actually defend pedophiles.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Why is it everyone are like drones, and attack one person for having a different opinion, one where he didn't actually defend pedophiles.



Just calling it like I see it m8

This isn't exactly new.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Just calling it like I see it m8



No you're not, you're being a follower doing what you see everyone else is doing. 

Such is NF I guess...


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Your opinion isn't the same as mine! You're just another sheep!



Iron Man pls.. Contain yourself.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Iron Man pls.. Contain yourself.



Not even remotely clever, though I guess if you can't deny following the crowd mentality trying to turn it around on me is the next best thing.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> NNot even remotely clever, though I guess if you can't deny following the crowd mentality *trying to turn it around on me is the next best thing.*



But you make it so easy I simply can't resist.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Just calling it like I see it m8



Then you can't read English.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Then you can't read English.



Then what language are you typing in?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> But you make it so easy I simply can't resist.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 22, 2014)

Remember when these thread was about the deep net and pedphiles?


Glad to see the tone's brightend up


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Then what language are you typing in?



It's been years since I've talked about NPHE complexes, in any way, legal, biological, or otherwise. In that regard, you're just making stuff up, or listening to people making stuff up, but most likely, you're doing both.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 22, 2014)

When Does Mega return?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> It's been years since I've talked about NPHE complexes, in any way, legal, biological, or otherwise. In that regard, you're just making stuff up, or listening to people making stuff up, but most likely, you're doing both.



Lets be real here. In most threads like this you do seem to like playing "devils advocate" a bit too much. Combined with how much you seem to know about this shit, and your lust for underage catboys. 

You can't really blame anyone for being at least a bit suspicious of you.

On a side note: I remember back when I was lurking this site you made a post about how the age of consent should be 12 for boys. Now I'll concede that you were "probably" joking, but shit..

I mean seriously, anyone is going to have some suspicions of your sexual preferences.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> Lets be real here. In most threads like this you do seem to be playing "devils advocate" a bit too much. Combined with how much you seem to know about this shit, and your lust for underage catboys.



"Devil's advocate" = Not demanding senseless murder of people who are different and not base-lessly accusing others to condemn them to squads of pitch-fork wielding pedo witchhunts. 

And it figures a human wouldn't understand the glory of catboys. 



> You can't really blame anyone for being at least a bit suspicious of you.



You don't even know the half of it...


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> senseless murder



What is senseless about wanting people who would rape or do worse to your children to go away forever?


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> What is senseless about wanting people who would rape or do worse to your children to go away forever?



This is just the example, due to the vagueness of your statement, like many similar statements, you're referring to parents and their offspring without an age specification. Just because someone commits a crime, doesn't mean they lose all rights and deserve to die.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2014)

Toroxus, don't you believe that people shouldn't be sent to prison? What do you think should be done about criminals?


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

Toroxus said:


> Just because someone commits a crime, doesn't mean they lose all rights and deserve to die.



Wouldn't that depend on the crime? If someone steals a loaf of bread then yes permanently losing your rights, and death is too much. 

But does that mean an individual is entitled to keep their rights, and their life if they do something truly awful? 

"Rights" are a societal construct, and when you commit a crime you're hurting society so why shouldn't said society be able to take away your rights? 

Whether its temporarily removing your rights, or permanently, depending on the magnitude of your crime.


----------



## Toroxus (Jun 22, 2014)

Flow said:


> Toroxus, don't you believe that people shouldn't be sent to prison?



No, I never said that.



ImperatorMortis said:


> Wouldn't that depend on the crime? If someone steals a loaf of bread then yes permanently losing your rights, and death is too much.
> 
> But does that mean an individual is entitled to keep their rights, and their life if they do something truly awful?
> 
> "Rights" are a societal construct, and when you commit a crime you're hurting society so why shouldn't said society be able to take away your rights?



Correct, the punishment should fit the crime otherwise, it's not justice. People who are a danger to society shouldn't be exposed to the public, people who need to be punished should be done so accordingly, etc.

I'm not going to talk more about justice and such because that's not on the topic of the deep web.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Jun 22, 2014)

On a side note it would be interesting(I say interesting, not "good")if your crime was sufficiently horrible, instead of being put to death you lose all your rights in that country. 

For example someone could rob or hurt you without consequence, you could never own property, you wouldn't be entitled to pay when you're working. 

You'd literally be at the mercy of everyone with no one to help you. A fate worse than death I would assume.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 22, 2014)

that's a different argument, about whether you have a "right" to rights or a privilege to them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

ImperatorMortis said:


> What is senseless about wanting people who would rape or do worse to your children to go away forever?





Toroxus said:


> This is just the example, due to the vagueness of your statement, like many similar statements, you're referring to parents and their offspring without an age specification. Just because someone commits a crime, doesn't mean they lose all rights and deserve to die.



>MFW it should matter what age a victim is on whether a rapist should be punished or not


----------

